# Southwest Ohio 6.6 acres {SOLD}



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

Very nice 6.6 acres with beautiful view of area rolling farm land and hills in background. Property in the back is woods with a dry creek bed that runs through no other houses. Creek usually full in spring. Most of land is tillable with one place that a nice pond could be put in. Ajoining properties are very well maintained and newer homes, very nice neighbors. Some livestock on other properties. This was a part of a 65 acre farm land that was divided into 6 or 7 acres plots. This is not a densely populated area. Lots of recreation area close by with 2 large lakes one with in 10 mim drive. Lots of area Amish communities close by with produce auctions. Also 2 livestock auctions not Amish with in 20 minutes. 2 miles to the beautiful village of Greenfield, Ohio. Greenfield has a historical school that was built in 1921 with a olympic size swimming pool. A beautiful area of Ohio with lots of history.
We have used this property to farm and graze our sheep. No fences we use net portable fence. We are getting older and are starting to down size. Our homesite is across the road from this property and only 1 other house the rest is farm land. 
There are some restrictions as to size of house and no trailers. This is an agriculture area livestock is welcome. Also a golf driving range down the road around the corner it is on a farm Sims Golf Center (down on the farm). Priced at 20,500 a real steal.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

What county? Will you do terms?? plz let me know. thanks


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

It is a beautiful area! I went to high school in neighboring Hillsboro.
Good luck selling!


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

High Neighbor, Yes it is a beautiful area. Montana sounds wonderful also. Love to go there.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

These are pics from this June the land is in one of the background pic where the log cabin garage is. It is across the road from the sheep and to the right. Any other interest I will get current pic of just the land. As you will see beautiful area.


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

The scene where the ewe with triplets there is a log cabin garage that is beside this 6.6 acres also the one of all the grass is this land. The hill views are what in front of this property. The scenery of sheep in first pic are all the lots with some of the homes in the lots. They are across the road from most of these pics.


----------



## GrayLensman (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, Nezill! Very nice pics. Question, You mentioned woods in the back - do they just follow along the dry creek. or is it more significant? Do you know the house size restriction?


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

The woods run back further, but that is not our property just a small edge portion. No one would be building behind this lot. Most of this lot is tillable. There are couple of hundred acres back in there not all woods farm land. Scattered woods around here and there but lots of farm ground. Lots of critters.
Thanks for inquire. 2000 Sq feet with attached garage. The farmer who sold it wanted to keep it a nice area.


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

This land is also very close to hundreds of acres of state hunting ground. About a mile away.


----------



## Nezill (May 25, 2010)

We have sold this land.


----------

